# Hola



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

My wife and I are currently sailing from California to the Virgin Islands aboard our 28ft Pearson Triton. We have put a lot of work in and have plenty of stories to share.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Impressed! You're going against the wind. Do you have a blog? Details!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, where are you now? Through the canal yet?... And welcome!!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hola back atcha. Sounds like you're on a big adventure, looking forward to reading about your travels.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> Hola back atcha. Sounds like you're on a big adventure, looking forward to reading about your travels.


+1 and Ditto.

I also have a soft spot in my heart for older boats like your Triton.
My Tartan 27' is from 1967.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Right on, and welcome aboard.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Would love to hear some stories. I have a '66 Triton (which alas, I'll be selling soon as I've bought a bigger boat) and would be interested to hear how you fitted out yours for long distance cruising.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome,
we do have a blog you can see it here
3-knots.com
I was going to post it later because I need to post more before I am allowed to post links.
My Triton is a 1961 westcoast build


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Faster said:


> Yes, where are you now? Through the canal yet?... And welcome!!


Not yet we are still in Mexico


----------



## Vency (Jan 24, 2013)

Great adventure! Will keep an eye on the blog.
Wish you all the good winds.


----------



## Wcoast sailor (Jun 18, 2012)

Just read your blog. I am enjoying it. Keep us up to date it is fun to hear about your experiences. You both have a nack for writing.


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Wcoast sailor said:


> Just read your blog. I am enjoying it. Keep us up to date it is fun to hear about your experiences. You both have a nack for writing.


Thank you, we have been stuck here in Mazatlan waiting on a piece of Polycarbonate but we should be moving on again by Tuesday. We will set up a thread specifically for our trip as well as one about the boat and modifications we have do specifically for long term cruising, once I have more than 10 posts and can post links.


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, I was raised on St. Croix all the way through high school. Man I miss that place! You will love the water there and the steady winds. You still got a long way to go, best wishes to ya !!!

Bruce


----------



## SakPase (Jul 18, 2012)

Bruce_L said:


> Wow, I was raised on St. Croix all the way through high school. Man I miss that place! You will love the water there and the steady winds. You still got a long way to go, best wishes to ya !!!
> 
> Bruce


Yeah, definitely a ways to go. We have been there a few times and are looking to permanently relocate. We will most likely end up on STT or STX.


----------

